# forty- and fifty-somethings



## AKatDemic (Sep 27, 2010)

First, I want to thank all the wonderful BBWs and SSBBWs for sharing their comments, stories, advice and good humor on this site! Compared to me, many posters here are very young. I know -- age is just a number! I also know that age is irrelevant here. This FA would simply like to hear more from -- no other way to say it -- older members, perhaps in their 40s or 50s, about their experiences in the size-positive movement. Thanks again and best wishes to everyone here!


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2010)

Howdy Neighbor!, I'm a 55yr old from neighboring
Tennessee.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, how about sixty-six? I have been fighting the struggle to get greater acceptance for women of size since the late 1960s!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel like such an old biddy, but I'm the baby of the bunch at 41. I can finally say I'm middle aged. ('Finally,' not as in 'I've been looking forward to being middle aged all my life! Woohoo!', but 'finally,' as in 'I never thought I'd make it here alive.')

Cute doggie in your sig, btw.


----------



## Pear320 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi!

Over 55 here in Florida!


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2010)

Im in my early forties. Still not quite sure how that many years could possibly have gone by already, but what can you do?


----------



## AKatDemic (Sep 28, 2010)

The important things are to be young in the mind and to be open-minded.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 28, 2010)

I turned 41 a couple of weeks ago. I do not consider myself old, just experienced.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 28, 2010)

AKatDemic said:


> First, I want to thank all the wonderful BBWs and SSBBWs for sharing their comments, stories, advice and good humor on this site! Compared to me, many posters here are very young. I know -- age is just a number! I also know that age is irrelevant here. This FA would simply like to hear more from -- no other way to say it -- older members, perhaps in their 40s or 50s, about their experiences in the size-positive movement. Thanks again and best wishes to everyone here!



Old Ho Ho talkin' ! I will turn 73 y.o. in a very few days. Mrs Ho Ho is a WonderWoman (and wonderful woman) of a mere 52 years, but also 5' 10" and a strapping 250 lb. (some of which is a very cute tummy.

We love biking - bicycles, that is - the kind you motivate with your legs and feet. We have quite a stable of them; some for trail riding, some for local and rougher paths. We have gradually been increasing our one-day trip distance, hitting something in the mid-60 mile range two years ago. We slacked off a bit this summer - busyness and weather - but headed for the trail this past Sunday.

Is is my goal to do a 75 mile one-day ride before my 75th year expires. This Sunday wasn't meant to set records. We got on the trail a bit late in the day. But it was so nice, we decided to go for it. 

Up and back from our launching point, we managed only 43 miles before darkness and low-50s temps conspired to make us throw in the towel. I think with and earlier start and better layering, we might have made it.

Mrs Ho Ho is a phenomenon! Because of some wrist and shoulder problems, she prefers her old, heavy shock-fork bike to her new Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra. I have a custom-built Gunnar/Waterford and I can barely keep up with her. And, lest you have any doubt, yes, she is a BBW in every sense of the word. She is cuddly and sweet, big hearted and helpful to all that pass her way, supremely intelligent (at the peak of her 30-year career with the same company) and her legs drive that bike like the pistons of a steam locomotive.

Nearing 73, I'm no slouch either. I hit the gym several times a week and do crazy stuff, like 500 lb. leg presses. But the extra 20 years are too much for me to keep up with her 'extra' 100 lb.

I'm posting this rather detailed summary of our activities because, in the words of Yogi Berra, "It ain't over 'til it's over." Staying as fit as we can has given us many more years of loving each other (with the expectation of many more to come) and endless hours of fun and mentoring with the grandkids.

We're both willing to forego a few extra cupcakes for that!


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 28, 2010)

47 year old big woman here. Active with NAAFA in the 80's as Canadian Area Facilitator. Still active running a youth centre for at risk kids, gardening, rennovating a house built in 1912 and various hobbies.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a 43-year-old bouncy bubbly opinionated fat chick. I feel like a kid only with more experience. I look pretty darn good too. LOL

I joined the size acceptance or fat pride movement over 15 years ago when I came to the realization that I liked me exactly the way I was (a life-long fatty) and began looking for like-minded people. I found Marilyn Wann's Fatso forums and then began my own message board on Yahoo called Women of Size and Substance which had a pretty good run until it was overrun by trolls. I still talk to some of those people ten years later. 

I love this community, warts and all and am happy to participate in it.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

59 here, discovered NAAFA 30 years ago, quickly became heavily involved, was NAAFA's chairman of the board for many years, have run Dimensions for 26 years, and size acceptance and fighting size discrimination have been the defining tasks of my life.


----------



## AKatDemic (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, you do have strong opinions and communicate well. For me, one of the important things about this site is that people of much life experience -- such as you and me and Mr. Ho Ho (thanks for a wonderful post) -- are willing to START conversations, not merely respond to others. I avoid people who THINK THEY HAVE EVERYTHING FIGURED OUT. I don't think that characterizes most people on this site. But the passing years create new perspectives. Today I'm less sure of what I "know" that ever before, but that is liberating!

BTW: Casting Pearls, you DO look way beyond pretty durn good!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 28, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I turned 41 a couple of weeks ago. I do not consider myself old, just experienced.



Ah, ok, so I'm not _quite_ the youngest.  ....*zrrrbrrrt*... So there.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 28, 2010)

I am 43. I certainly have some life experiences but haven't yet accepted that I am "old" persay. 
Just like Casting Pearls..I am opinionated--but I am also boisterous, intelligent, funny, creative and quick witted at times. I like to have conversations that don't focus completely on "fat" or "big" body parts. If the only thing you (you in general,meaning ANYONE and not one person in specific) have to offer in the way of conversation if talking about being fat, how you love fat tits/belly/ass/thigh, how much weight a gal has gained, and/or what amount of food she's eaten that day--you and I probably wont be getting along well.


----------



## ekmanifest (Sep 28, 2010)

OK . . . I'll admit it . . . .I'm 44


----------



## AKatDemic (Sep 28, 2010)

Great hair, Ekmanifest!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya...42 over here


----------



## Adrian (Sep 29, 2010)

Gawd, all these lovely young ladies (40-45yo), young enough to have been some of my Girl Scouts... Junior Scouts or, Brownies! (My first four children are girls.) Or, one of the young ladies of whom I coached in softball, soccer, track & field, etc. Two young ladies of whom I coached as a sprinter and middle distance runner, I am in contact with as Facebook friends! A lot of good memories.


----------



## Bluestreak (Sep 29, 2010)

I recently turned 56 and next month will celebrate 28 years of marrige (half my life!) with the woman of my dreams. We met through my ad in the old _*BBW*_ magazine...over 28 years ago..WOW!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm 44!


----------



## Adrian (Sep 29, 2010)

Bluestreak said:


> I recently turned 56 and next month will celebrate 28 years of marrige (half my life!) with the woman of my dreams. We met through my ad in the old BBW magazine...over 28 years ago..WOW!


A lovely posting Bluestreak, I wish you and your wife another 28+ years of marriage! (Another 28 years and you will have been married two-thirds of your life!  )


----------



## Dromond (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm 46 going on 16. I can be very mature adult one minute and an immature kid the next. I can't say I've manned any picket lines or joined any organizations, but I'm loud and proud about how big is beautiful. I'm so far out of the closet, I'm on a different continent.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2010)

Will be 55 next month.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Im 58 and been blown away by BBW & SSBBW since the first time I ever saw and met one of my younger sisters friends Mother at the age of about 9 or 10. She was, what is now known, as a SSBBW and to me in a league of her own by comparison to my sisters other friends Mothers. Its perhaps a little sad, but she will never know just how much an inspiration she had in me recognising the truest form of female beauty and I really have a lot to thank her for. I have always stood up for the BBWs / SSBBWs of this world to the extent that those that have known me over the years would never decry them when ever I was around because they knew Id bite their heads off, even though Ive been told, more than once, that Im a placid and laid back sort of person. On a few occasions I had nearly got in to a fight at comments made in the street about my wife, which on reflection I admit would not have been the best way to demonstrate my devotion to the beauty of my wife or other BBWs / SSBBWS. My main passion is that they be recognised for what they are  *wonderful humans beings * with their own thoughts, feelings, humour, aspirations etc, including the most wonderful bodies imaginable.


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Sep 30, 2010)

AKatDemic said:


> First, I want to thank all the wonderful BBWs and SSBBWs for sharing their comments, stories, advice and good humor on this site! Compared to me, many posters here are very young. I know -- age is just a number! I also know that age is irrelevant here. This FA would simply like to hear more from -- no other way to say it -- older members, perhaps in their 40s or 50s, about their experiences in the size-positive movement. Thanks again and best wishes to everyone here!



We only get better with age we are like the fine wines that dont go stale due to being opened. Welcome aboard sailor!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 30, 2010)

54. Good to know I'm not alone up here in years.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 1, 2010)

just turned 48 last month and wearing it out


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll be 54 on my birthday this month. The 50's have been a struggle for me, but I'm slowly coming around to liking myself at 50. I support Dimensions and I have made it my mission to proove that I can be healthy and fat.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Oct 1, 2010)

Howdy all! I turned 48 this year. I'm saving up to have a 50th birthday bash in 2012 (we'd BETTER still be here! LOL!) Anyone in DIMS in Southern Vermont or the surrounding area is invited! (I guess I should say anyone wanting to make the trip! Just let me know!)

BTW, Thanks AKatDemic, for the thread! It's nice to know folks who are round about the same age.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 2, 2010)

44 here! Well, 44 and 2 months (needed extra characters).


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm a 55yo self-confessed FA. I've been attracted to fat women as long as I can remember. I'm happy that I've found like-minded people in Dimensíons.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 2, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> 44 here! Well, 44 and 2 months (needed extra characters).



Heh. I was gonna say, that's such a kid thing. They're never just 8; they're 8 _and a half_. They're 12 _and 4 months_, like, almost halfway to 13. Heh. I'm 41 and a half. ...Gah. I really didn't need to figure that out.


----------



## great bear (Oct 2, 2010)

Will turn 55 in two months. Sometimes wonder where the time has gone.


----------



## Miss Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll be 48 next month. Still feel much younger than I would ever have believed was possible when I was 12


----------



## nettie (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad you started this thread. I turned 50 in August.


----------



## AKatDemic (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. I'm glad to hear from so many of our "mature" (I actually hate the adjective) BBWs and SSBBWs.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 4, 2010)

I am 50 yrs, not much fat acceptance here, allthough the population has become larger and bigger over the years, many years ago I was one of the few BBW here


----------



## Shosh (Oct 4, 2010)

I am 40 and fabulous!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm halfway to 42.. not 21, but 41 and a half.


----------



## Mythik (Oct 4, 2010)

48 here, and as far back as I can remember, I've always advocated acceptance, whether the issue is size, color, creed, economic status -- whatever. We're people first, everything else second.

And I LMAO every chance I get. :happy:


----------



## one2one (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm 44 and still not entirely sure how that happened. 

I'm also not quite sure how to answer the question of my experience in the size positive movement because I don't know if I'm really 'in' it, per se. I'm a BBW, and have almost always had an innate sense of myself. So I find it confusing, hurtful and infuriating when I'm faced with people and situations that are discriminatory or abusive. I particularly dislike the backlash if I am really open and admit I like my hips or am happy with most of my curves and don't secretly wish to be thin. :happy:

I posted another similar comment on a forum on another size positive site. Even there, I found myself dealing with responses suggesting health issues I don't have, or assuming I was in denial and some absolutely inane question about _if_ I had a daughter ... and _if_ she were fat ... and _if_ she were being picked on at school ... and _if_ there were a magic pill that could make her thin ... would I give it to her or leave her to face being ridiculed? :doh:

There's a lot of crazy out there, and I guess I came here hoping for someplace in which it's OK to be who I am. Where I don't have to pretend to be self effacing or unaware of my worth or take up less space than I do because too many other people would be more comfortable if I did.

And yeah, I actually am naive like that.


----------



## roobuck (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm 52 and my love and admiration for BBWs has always been a part of my life - even going way back to when I was 9 years old and was attracted to the chubby girls in my class! I guess its just part of my make-up, its how I'm wired. I just wish we had the extensive SA/BBW community we have now when I was growing up - I feel that I was born too early and missed out on a lot because of it. However, age is just a number and no matter how old we are, we owe it to ourselves to make the most of the life we have. So....live large and prosper!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 10, 2010)

43!  Lotsa of 43-ers in here.. must've been a vintage year.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2010)

I turned 40 this year


----------



## jcas50 (Oct 12, 2010)

I turned 60 in June. I am now starting to qualify for some senior discounts.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm raising my hand ovah heah!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 12, 2010)

Oldie (but hopefully still a goodie to some) here as well.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 12, 2010)

Chiming in...

Hope to be blessed with good health and strength each year like the Legendary , Karl Norberg :bow: :bow: 







*Karl was over the age of 70 at the time this photo was taken - he's also lifting a pair of 80lbs dumbbells*


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 12, 2010)

51 here...everyday a little better I hope...


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm 44, and 'dealing' with it. When I think about it from a number perspective it can trip me out, but it's all good.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

Just turned 47 last month. 

I'm not not a card carrying member of anything but my own experiences. I still have a hell of a lot more questions than answers (about everything) and I like that. Other than that...

Gleam in His eye

A Memory
Ashes to Ashes
Longevity?

With blessing well Aged
With blessing well Saged

A many decade delighter?
Hopefully equal Giver and Receiver
Always a friend
But of course a Diva

At the beginning of my world-travels
Patient when a holiday light unravels

A Home Owner
An Amorous Wife
Awesome chicken de-boner
A Passionate Lover

Professional at Work
Part-time Jerk

Occasional Fighter
Mother of another
Mother
Poetess and Short story Writer

A Daughter
Alive
Me

Gleam in His eye​


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 15, 2010)

I am 44 years old but as old as the man I feel,he is 41 tomorrow....


----------



## ssflbelle (Oct 19, 2010)

In Jan I turn 55. I physically feel older than 55 due to my disability but in my emotions, thoughts and ideas I feel much younger. I became involved in the size-positive movement in the late 1980's when I started a local club I called 'More to Love" and had over 50 members of BBW's BHM's and FA's. We were mostly a social group and had weekly activities of movies, bowling, miniture golf, pool parties. We also did some local activism letter writing when we encountered restaurants, bars, and other social places that didn't have suitable chairs.
In 1990 I joined the South Florida chapter of NAAFA. I held many officer titles and was very active in all areas until about 1996 when my disability began to affect my physical abilities. As it turns out the group disbanded about a year later. I loved those years of being involved with the group and miss them so much. I did attend the 2009 Dimensions bash in Florida and if it is in Florida I hope to attend again.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

I turned 40 in August.

Still can't believe it. Haha.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm starting the downslope of my 40s, and I have yet to acquire enough wisdom to decipher what he is talking about.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm starting the downslope of my 40s, and I have yet to acquire enough wisdom to decipher what he is talking about.



Maybe your big brain's not juicy enough?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe your big brain's not juicy enough?



All the zombies love me, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2010)

I turned 50 in June! I just got my AARP card! I'm feeling a lot better about getting older. 

This picture was taken at Middlefaire a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm starting the downslope of my 40s, and I have yet to acquire enough wisdom to decipher what he is talking about.


Not sure wisdom is what's needed...but...whatever.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a picture of me that was taken a few weeks ago during the second weekend of the Middlefaire Renaissance Festival. I was getting ready to carry Sandie's "Purple Gypsy" banner in the Grand Parade.

I will be turning 58 on November 28th. 

View attachment wayne-2010.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, I think this thread pretty well qualifies as a train wreck now. Locking until some review and clean-up can be performed. 

/mod


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 23, 2010)

We've removed over 100 posts from this thread that are completely unrelated to the topic at hand. 

Because this is actually a community-supporting thread and was serving a nice, unifying purpose, all attempts have been made to get it usable again. 

IF there is any continuation of the previous nonsense that shut it down, posts will be removed and subject to administrative action - that applies to anyone, whatever "side" you happen to be on. 


Keep it on topic.

/mod team


----------



## Donna (Oct 23, 2010)

Forty-four here...will be forty-five in March. I always thought I would be really mature and have an aura of wisdom when I reached this age. Didn't happen. I'm waiting, though. :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 23, 2010)

Me to and I have at least + ten years on you.......if it aint happened yet it never will........rock on


----------



## jdsumm (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm 45 and still feel like a kid...well except for those pesky aches and pains that come out of nowhere just to remind me that I am not 18 anymore. Other than that I feel like I am just coming into myself and hope and feel that my best years are still ahead of me.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 24, 2010)

I turned 40 earlier this year. I was first introduced to the "size positive" movement around the time I turned 20. In the span of the past two decades, it has been both a positive and a negative influence in my life. But, eventually I found a healthy balance on the fringes of it. Like with most other things in life, I have picked out the aspects of the movement that make sense to me and that benefit me in some way, and left the rest behind for other people with other goals, and values, and priorities to embrace. The fundamental concept of size not being a value statement is something that has always spoken to me. 

As far as being 40? I am happier, healthier, and getting more enjoyment and fulfillment out of my life now than I was at 30, so I'd say that 40 suits me very well.

Tracy


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> I turned 40 earlier this year. I was first introduced to the "size positive" movement around the time I turned 20. In the span of the past two decades, it has been both a positive and a negative influence in my life. But, eventually I found a healthy balance on the fringes of it. Like with most other things in life, I have picked out the aspects of the movement that make sense to me and that benefit me in some way, and left the rest behind for other people with other goals, and values, and priorities to embrace. The fundamental concept of size not being a value statement is something that has always spoken to me.
> 
> As far as being 40? I am happier, healthier, and getting more enjoyment and fulfillment out of my life now than I was at 30, so I'd say that 40 suits me very well.
> 
> Tracy



I turned 40 in May, and I can concur 100% with your sentiments.

I am loving being 40!


----------



## MarkZ (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm 54, and still feeling good!


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> I'm 54, and still feeling good!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, fellow 50's Guy! Love your quote from *Piano Man*, too!:bow:


----------



## Rosi (Oct 24, 2010)

45 here, still feel and act like a teenager sometimes.


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2010)

42 here. Some days I still cannot believe where that number came from.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 25, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just turned 47 last month.




No way. I don't believe that. If you told me you were 31 I'd believe you. You do NOT look 47, you look late 20's/early 30's.

You look awesome for 47.


----------



## Kamily (Oct 25, 2010)

I turned 43 today.


----------



## nettie (Oct 25, 2010)

Kamily said:


> I turned 43 today.



Happy Birthday, Kamily!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 25, 2010)

Kamily said:


> I turned 43 today.


happy birthday!!!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice to compliment peeps...but let's stay away from the " for ____, you look good "...at least in this thread, which is for those of us in our 40's and 50's.


----------



## Kamily (Oct 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> happy birthday!!!





nettie said:


> Happy Birthday, Kamily!




Thank you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 26, 2010)

Kamily said:


> I turned 43 today.



Hi Kamily, Happy Belated Birthday! Welcome to Dimensions!:happy:


----------



## bigmac (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm 46 and feeling older than that the last few weeks since our newborn wakes up every two hours. It was a lot easier to go without sleep twenty years ago (my first set are 21 and 22).


----------



## Orso (Oct 28, 2010)

Me? 62; in a bit more than 3 months I'll be 63.

Hey, a 18-years-old with 45 years of experience at being 18!


----------



## imfree (Oct 28, 2010)

Orso said:


> Me? 62; in a bit more than 3 months I'll be 63.
> 
> Hey, a 18-years-old with 45 years of experience at being 18!



I got a baby's brain and an old man's heart, took 18 years to get this far!

Hahaha, great concept!!! I've never grown up, myself, so Alice Cooper's "I'm Eighteen" is just pertinent to me now as it was in '72.

Alice Cooper-I'm Eighteen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZcJojTucg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Oct 30, 2010)

.... hope my family's genes don't let me down.:doh:

Katerina
*Scorpio*


----------



## Dansinfool (Nov 1, 2010)

51 and turning 52 in Dec  I can still remember my first NAAFA dance at 21 like it was
yesterday. I'm still dancing and partying like it's 1999 LOL.
Maybe thats what's keeping me youthful


----------



## moniquessbbw (Nov 3, 2010)

I just turned 40 on October 31st. I am new to being 40. My bff already made a comment about dating younger men due to my age. I am 40 not dead. I think I will just stay 29 for a while. Can I get away with being 29?


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> I just turned 40 on October 31st. I am new to being 40. My bff already made a comment about dating younger men due to my age. I am 40 not dead. I think I will just stay 29 for a while. Can I get away with being 29?



Look at it this way, Monique: from my vantage point, my 40s were the prime of my life, and you now have ten years of that ahead of you. And as if that weren't good enough, from my vantage point, the best things that happened in my life happened in my 50s. You still have all of this cool stuff ahead of you!


----------



## TimeTraveller (Nov 7, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Look at it this way, Monique: from my vantage point, my 40s were the prime of my life, and you now have ten years of that ahead of you. And as if that weren't good enough, from my vantage point, the best things that happened in my life happened in my 50s. You still have all of this cool stuff ahead of you!


Very true. Now that we're in our early 50s, naturally there are some activities we can't do anymore. One reason is we're older, and another reason is my wife is much fatter now (sounds like a good reason to me! :smitten: ). Luckily in many cases it's "been there, done that" and usually we have even better alternatives that had been out of our reach before now. Who knows how many years we'll have on this Earth, but so far so good.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey! I just turned 49 the day before Halloween! I was introduced to NAAFA in March 1987 by my then boyfriend, now husband who had a hard time deciding if he should introduce me to NAAFA house parties or not~he was afraid I'd either cramp his style or have new suitors that he'd have to fend off! Ha! I used the word "suitors"...that right there dates me, now doesn't it?!

We attended many a convention and even picketed in front of the White House. We appeared on the Montel Williams show once and are still supporters of the size-acceptance movement. 

Even though I did not know about NAAFA until I was 25, I have always been a size advocate for myself, of sorts. My earliest act was telling the high school football player in front of his friends (when he asked me to give him a kiss) that "If anyone around here is going to give anyone a kiss, it will be FROM you and ON my ass!" Any of you who know me know that I am very pear shped and there was quite a target for him even at the age of 16! 

I love reading about all of the other members here who are in my age range. My hubby is *clears throat so she can whisper* 56!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2010)

These are HILARIOUS. And so true.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 13, 2010)

My teeth will be 59 in about 3 - 4 months time so i guess I'll be that this month


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> These are HILARIOUS. And so true.



We really need a sarcasm or snark font in DimmerLand.:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> We really need a sarcasm or snark font in DimmerLand.:doh:




Why? You didn't understand them?


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Why? You didn't understand them?



I understood that stuff just fine, it's that some of the posts in these forums need SnarkFont.:doh:


----------



## CPProp (Nov 26, 2010)

Gosh got to 59 still another 6 years before I get a free bus pass. lol.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 27, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Gosh got to 59 still another 6 years before I get a free bus pass. lol.



Well, happy birthday!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2010)

....and very content with myself and my life. Been away from DIMS for a number of months due to family illness and personal issues but wanted to stop in and see the old gang and say hey! 

Hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving! xo

TJC :kiss2:


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, in 23 days, I will be turning 41. I hated turning 40 but truthfully, it is not so bad though. Honestly, I think I was more freaked over turning 30. To me, that is the begining of your first truly adult decade...20's are still all fun and games it seems.

I didn't get into the whole "BBW/FA/size acceptance" thing until my mid to late 30's because I never really knew about it. Before the internet, I never saw or heard about anything even remotely close to being size positive. My friend suggested I use a dating site one time to meet men that like big women since her friend did with some success and from there I slowly learned more about the world of bbws.In 2007, I began my adult webmodel career and was majorly wowed that I could be naked in a room full of strangers and have my picture took and still be comfortable.


----------



## sammieSC2 (Nov 30, 2010)

40-something here, and happier than i've ever been in my entire life. life, to me, is just beginning!

hugs,
sammie

I'm a twit! Follow me on twitter...www.twitter.com/sammieSC2


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Dec 2, 2010)

Am 46 and getting younger as time goes on......................Aging like a fine wine ! 

I am thankful for everyone in my life


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2010)

bigcutiekitkat said:


> Am 46 and getting younger as time goes on......................Aging like a fine wine !
> 
> I am thankful for everyone in my life



You're awesome, always have been and always will.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm 48 and still juicy!!!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2010)

Another 48 year old, here.....showing off the ' frosting ' I have.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

Love frost in the morning - it heightens the senses


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 11, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Love frost in the morning - it heightens the senses



Though these words don't appear in quite this form in the original Dickens' Christmas Carol, our local Guthrie Theater has performed the play every year for decades. In their script, Scrooge usually utters something like "I like the darkness. It's cheap. I like the cold. It nips the bones and keeps the heart from overheating."

Not views I share, by the way.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump-bump. rattle, rattle! Come on, we oldsters need to make some noise in here!!! OK, so I need a life and my boredom shows.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll shake my denture cup, will that work?


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I'll shake my denture cup, will that work?



Yessir, rattling denture cup sound means that our old thread hasn't died yet!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 24, 2011)

_waves feebly from my rocking chair over by the fire_, 48 here


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 24, 2011)

imfree said:


> Bump-bump. rattle, rattle! Come on, we oldsters need to make some noise in here!!! OK, so I need a life and my boredom shows.



OK, imfree - you asked for it. Your bump bump rattle rattle remind me of the mode of transportation in this poem. I posted it some time ago, but I think it certainly fits here too.


The Voluble Wheelchair


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 24, 2011)

Aren't the snap! Crackle! Pop! and creaking sounds that my bones and joints make loud enough to be heard?


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Aren't the snap! Crackle! Pop! and creaking sounds that my bones and joints make loud enough to be heard?




Sorry, Lovelyone, I though *my bones and joints* were making all that noise!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Aren't the snap! Crackle! Pop! and creaking sounds that my bones and joints make loud enough to be heard?





imfree said:


> Sorry, Lovelyone, I though *my bones and joints* were making all that noise!



We can write our own symphony for our collective joint snaps, crackles, pops and creaks! I'm in! 49 here.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 25, 2011)

My neck snaps, my back crackles, and my knees pop.

It's just a big bowl of rice krispies around here.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 25, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> We can write our own symphony for our collective joint snaps, crackles, pops and creaks! I'm in! 49 here.



Um and i bet we can manage a pretty good wind section too.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Um and i bet we can manage a pretty good wind section too.



Now this made me laugh so hard I proved your point! 

I tried to rep you, but I can't...apparently I have been laying it on a little too thick! Oops!


----------



## imfree (Jan 25, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Um and i bet we can manage a pretty good wind section too.





BullseyeB said:


> Now this made me laugh so hard I proved your point!
> 
> I tried to rep you, but I can't...apparently I have been laying it on a little too thick! Oops!



Damn!!!, people, I think I have one worse than the noisy bones & joints! I tried to reward you both for great posts...........and discovered that I'm imRepotent! S**t!!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 25, 2011)

imfree said:


> Damn!!!, people, I think I have one worse than the noisy bones & joints! I tried to reward you both for great posts...........and discovered that I'm imRepotent! S**t!!!




. . . when the ladies are complaining about aching knees, hip replacements, et c., and someone says "What's a joint like that doing on a nice girl like you?"


----------



## imfree (Jan 25, 2011)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . when the ladies are complaining about aching knees, hip replacements, et c., and someone says "What's a joint like that doing* in* a nice girl like you?"



Hahaha!, Ho Ho Tai, that was funneh!!! I;m kinda' thinkin' "in" goes a little better in that joke than "on", but it could just be me. I could imagine hearing that in a "Bogey" voice, though!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 25, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Now this made me laugh so hard I proved your point!
> 
> I tried to rep you, but I can't...apparently I have been laying it on a little too thick! Oops!





imfree said:


> Damn!!!, people, I think I have one worse than the noisy bones & joints! I tried to reward you both for great posts...........and discovered that I'm imRepotent! S**t!!!



My rep fu is strong today. I repped her for all three of us.


----------



## scoot (Jan 25, 2011)

There actually is a 40s plus thread. I just posted to the 30s something thread for fun ~ such a rebel. I am 42, damn it!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2011)

Dromond said:


> My rep fu is strong today. I repped her for all three of us.



Thanks, Dro!


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 27, 2011)

In true senior moment form I thought I'd already posted to this thread! 47 years and still ticking.


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dmitra said:


> In true senior moment form I thought I'd already posted to this thread! 47 years and still ticking.



Welcome to the 40/50-something thread...(In CW MCall voice) we need all the help we can get!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 27, 2011)

Yo bishes! lulu is in the house! Yup, I'm 41!


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Yo bishes! lulu is in the house! Yup, I'm 41!



'Mon in, pretty one!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2011)

40...not loving it yet, but coming to terms with it. Haha.

Some days I really feel my age, but most of the time I feel about 32. Or 27. Or 17.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 3, 2011)

45 yesterday . . . . struggling with this one . . .


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2011)

Experience, wisdom, knowledge, and spirit that come with age can, at least to a degree, help overcome the inevitable loss of physical strength. IMHO


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 3, 2011)

ekmanifest said:


> 45 yesterday . . . . struggling with this one . . .



Happy happy yesterday and *every* day!


----------



## QtPatooti (Mar 3, 2011)

Life is great at 48!


----------



## Tim_FA (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll be 50 next month - Ooooh my, time flies.
I still act like a teenager at times..guess it's a guy thing.
I adore and support BBW,SSBBW and FA's everywhere, and have been doing so openly since my early twenties.


----------



## StormChaser68 (Mar 6, 2011)

why are the young 40 somethings lumped in with the over the hill 50 year olds?? hehe


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2011)

StormChaser68 said:


> why are the young 40 somethings lumped in with the over the hill 50 year olds?? hehe



They do that so you younger Guys can see how we, only slightly older, strong people handle the ravages of age. Trust me, in a few years, you'll see in a way that you could never...


----------



## StormChaser68 (Mar 6, 2011)

imfree said:


> They do that so you younger Guys can see how we, only slightly older, strong people handle the ravages of age. Trust me, in a few years, you'll see in a way that you could never...



touche...i think...


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 6, 2011)

Will be 49 in a couple of months. Not really concerned with it, in fact every year above ground is a bonus


----------



## Shosh (Mar 6, 2011)

Tim_FA said:


> I'll be 50 next month - Ooooh my, time flies.
> I still act like a teenager at times..guess it's a guy thing.
> I adore and support BBW,SSBBW and FA's everywhere, and have been doing so openly since my early twenties.



Fifty can be very delicious.:kiss2:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 6, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Will be 49 in a couple of months. Not really concerned with it,* in fact every year above ground is a bonus*



Cinnamitch (et al): Pardon me for re-posting something from four years ago, but I think it fits here . . .

Old 06-23-2007, 11:44 AM #8
Ho Ho Tai
Master Member


A word of wisdom from those of us nearing the farther shore:

Years ago, I attended a concert by an aging Burl Ives. I think it may have been his last, or close to it He was along, with his guitar, seated on a stool in a concert hall usually reserved for a full orchestra. He sang a few sets of his standards and received appropriate, polite, though somewhat restrained, applause.

Then the stage lights dimmed a bit, he looked out into the audience, and said something like this: "I'm older than most of you out there. I may be the oldest one here. This is what it's like."

And he sang,

"The hills don't get any higher,
The hills don't get any higher,
The hills don't get any higher -
But the heart gets deeper and deeper."


Silence.

The kind that follows a well-performed Mahler symphony.

And then -

Thunderous applause, lasting far longer than the song itself. And I'm sure that the elders in the audience applauded the loudest.

Oh, yes - Happy, happy birthday!
__________________
Ho Ho Tai


"The greatest wisdom: Love and Laughter, Inter-twined."
Last edited by Ho Ho Tai : 06-23-2007 at 11:45 AM. Reason: addition

old post


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi there. I'm 47 and feel much better about myself now than I ever have. I think I've improved with age.


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2011)

StormChaser68 said:


> touche...i think...



"Touche" in a way, but please consider that we 50 somethings are simply people who have learned many of the lessons in that "Wear Sunscreen" speech by living this long.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 7, 2011)

I turned 44 today. 
When I turned 40--I cried almost all day long. I thought "omgoodness I am almost over-the-hill"

When I turned 41--I didn't cry until I found 3 gray hairs together and that I had laugh lines around my eyes.

I turned 42-- didn't cry at all cos I realized that I didn't feel any older than 41.

I turned 43--and laughed when my mom told me not to worry about age until I hit 100 cos by that time I won't care about how old I am.

I turned 44 today and I don't feel any different than I did when I turned 30. I suspect that my mom had me hynotized on my last birthday to not every worry about getting older again...and I thank her for it.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I turned 44 today.
> When I turned 40--I cried almost all day long. I thought "omgoodness I am almost over-the-hill"
> 
> When I turned 41--I didn't cry until I found 3 gray hairs together and that I had laugh lines around my eyes.
> ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I turned 44 today.
> When I turned 40--I cried almost all day long. I thought "omgoodness I am almost over-the-hill"
> 
> ...snipped...



Happy Birthday Lovely, Lovely One. I'll try and remember to 'mon back here and Rep you when my blasted Repper is charged.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I turned 44 today.
> When I turned 40--I cried almost all day long. I thought "omgoodness I am almost over-the-hill"
> 
> When I turned 41--I didn't cry until I found 3 gray hairs together and that I had laugh lines around my eyes.
> ...



Happy Birthday!

I am 53 and loving every minute of it!


----------



## pegz (Mar 7, 2011)

47 for a couple more months.... then on to fabulous 48.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2011)

ekmanifest said:


> 45 yesterday . . . . struggling with this one . . .



Meanwhile you look fabulous, and you are a strong, intelligent woman.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. I think the milestone birthdays are the ones I fear the most but once they've come and gone (for me) its really not anything to worry about.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 13, 2011)

StormChaser68 said:


> why are the young 40 somethings lumped in with the over the hill 50 year olds?? hehe


*
cause 50 IS THE NEW 30!!!!*


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 13, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> cause 50 IS THE NEW 30!!!!*



"Touche!," said the 49 1/2 year youbg woman...


----------



## Tim_FA (Mar 13, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Fifty can be very delicious.:kiss2:


 
How does? a delicious 40 yr. old, know that...
xoxoxo
:kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2011)

Being 43, I thought I had accepted and come to terms with being a 40-something. It would appear I think of myself still in the 30 somethings.

I attended a local jazz festival, and was describing one of the guest artists to a few co-workers. (Jeff Coffin, btw, one of the most gifted saxophonist I've ever seen, heard, and met.) I didn't know his age, and made an attempt to guess. (He's 45) I missed the mark by 15 years.

I had to take another long look at myself in the mirror.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 16, 2011)

Phew..just making it within the 40 or 50 something band......better condition feet and brain for the passover line, later in the year.............THIW


----------



## imfree (Mar 16, 2011)

CPProp said:


> Phew..just making it within the 40 or 50 something band......better condition feet and brain for the passover line, later in the year.............THIW



Aaah, you're a rockin' kinda' Guy, so that passover won't even slow you down!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2011)

47 here. Some days I feel it, other days not so much..


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 19, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> 47 here. Some days I feel it, other days not so much..



Oh, you can feel it any time you want, Daddy!!!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2011)

I love my almost fifty someone.:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 19, 2011)

Smushygirl said:


> Oh, you can feel it any time you want, Daddy!!!:wubu:



What a terrible time to be out of rep  :doh:


----------



## phoenix92901 (Mar 19, 2011)

48 in the Garden State!

My head thinks I'm 29 but my knees remind me otherwise.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 19, 2011)

Smushygirl said:


> Oh, you can feel it any time you want, Daddy!!!:wubu:



That's what I'm talking about!!! Right back at ya Smushy!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What a terrible time to be out of rep  :doh:



I repped her earlier. It can be from the both of us.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 19, 2011)

Chronologically 54...most days I feel 108...some 162. Behavior is another thing all together...ornery as 5x4, and a dirty old man since you can do the addition.


----------



## Tim_FA (Mar 19, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I love my almost fifty someone.:wubu:


 
Susannah, you didn't tell me that you were in love with an older man 

I thought it'd be fun to posts "Old age quotes"

Old is when your doctor doesn't give you x-rays anymore but just holds you up to the light.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all! My name is Kara and I am a former NAAFA co-chair and NAAFA member since 1980ish? 

Recently Conrad proposed adding additional forms if there was a need and interest. While this post was on the main board (I didn't know) and it had become lost since no one had posted since March of this year.

While this is interesting and we give our ages (I am 56 years old!); what I would like to see is someplace where those older posters can come with our specific "older" FA/BBW/SSBBWs issues. These might include particulars about our health as we age, everyday living, career,spirituality, family and other interests and pursuits that may not (or may) include dating/bashes/etc.

If interested, please to to the main dims board and check out Conrads post about other forums and give your own 2 cents.
Big fat hugs, Kara


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 5, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hi all! My name is Kara and I am a former NAAFA co-chair and NAAFA member since 1980ish?
> 
> Recently Conrad proposed adding additional forms if there was a need and interest. While this post was on the main board (I didn't know) and it had become lost since no one had posted since March of this year.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Kara! It is so good to see you posting again! 

I feel a little ferklempt about being in a category that needs its own thread about aging, but I guess it is the reality of life! Sheesh! I'll be 50 in October and am beginning to feel it! I'll check out Conrad's post...reluctantly...just kidding...sort of...


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2011)

My odometer ticked over to 47 a few weeks ago. As Cinnamitch said earlier in the thread, every year above ground is a bonus.


----------



## jen68 (Jul 5, 2011)

phoenix92901 said:


> 48 in the Garden State!
> 
> My head thinks I'm 29 but my knees remind me otherwise.



I hear ya lol


----------



## jen68 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tim_FA said:


> I'll be 50 next month - Ooooh my, time flies.
> I still act like a teenager at times..guess it's a guy thing.
> I adore and support BBW,SSBBW and FA's everywhere, and have been doing so openly since my early twenties.



Im 42 and acting like a teenager at times is not only a guy thing Tim lol. Every weekend my mind tells my body its still a teen but come Monday reality hits me like a ton a bricks and my body screams back telling me NO YOU AINT A TEENAGER


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm 494 months old,but,feel and act much younger(like maybe 350 months old)and I've seen much in my days,more confidence in bigger women as they have realized how lovely they are and the men who adore them not afraid to show it,still a ways to go,but,all in all much better than when I was a pup at about 192 months old,enjoying my 1st experience with a BBW...:eat2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 5, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> I'm 494 months old,but,feel and act much younger(like maybe 350 months old)and I've seen much in my days,more confidence in bigger women as they have realized how lovely they are and the men who adore them not afraid to show it,still a ways to go,but,all in all much better than when I was a pup at about 192 months old,enjoying my 1st experience with a BBW...:eat2:



I am sure that you don't look a day over 493 months, though!


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 6, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I am sure that you don't look a day over 493 months, though!



Thank you,I gotta believe that is an accurate statement,can't wait for the big 500 mark!!!!!!....then I'll probably start to age slightly....


----------



## zsazsa (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a picture of me, just after my 41st birthday. Chicklets was sweet enough to lend me her cheek. I would like to think I am growing old with grace. 

View attachment imagew_editor1[2].jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 8, 2011)

zsazsa said:


> Here is a picture of me, just after my 41st birthday. Chicklets was sweet enough to lend me her cheek. I would like to think I am growing old with grace.



Both of you look wonderful! It's good to see you. <3


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep, I am one of the old folks


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 9, 2011)

57 here, and still out gigging almost every weekend. I figure I'll retire from playing music when I'm...... dead!


----------



## imfree (Jul 9, 2011)

wrench13 said:


> 57 here, and still out gigging almost every weekend. I figure I'll retire from playing music when I'm...... dead!



Cool!, some were just born to write and sing.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 9, 2011)

wrench13 said:


> 57 here, and still out gigging almost every weekend. I figure I'll retire from playing music when I'm...... dead!



Yep, I'm old....need a vision appointment - thought you said 'giggling' lol


----------



## MarieAnnie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm 44, with the heart and mind of a 25 yo.

I just came across this thread, and it's kind of funny since I've been just recently going through an internal battle about my weight acceptance and my age. 
If you guys would be so kind, I'd like to share something I wrote a couple of days ago.

_Ive been spending the last three nights (like, from 11pm to 5am) browsing fat girls blogs, and fat acceptance online boards. I cannot begin to explain how empowering it is to see so many beautiful and strong woman, being proud of their weight and general appearance. Makes me all giddy inside, makes me want to be more like them.

Problem is.. Im twice their age.

Why am I just beginning to come to terms with this? Why is it that I am just now buying myself sexy dresses and looking forward to wearing them? When I stop myself for a second and get the reality check that those girls are in their early twenties, I become overwhelmed with emotions. Envy, for the most part.

So wish I could erase the last 20 years of my life (they were shitty anyways, built on wrong choices and bad decisions that made my life a living hell ever since), and start LIVING. You can do that at 24, but at 44? Rocking this lifestyle? I dont think so.

Makes me want to cry._


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2011)

MarieAnnie said:


> I'm 44, with the heart and mind of a 25 yo.
> 
> I just came across this thread, and it's kind of funny since I've been just recently going through an internal battle about my weight acceptance and my age.
> If you guys would be so kind, I'd like to share something I wrote a couple of days ago.
> ...



The best advice I know is to go forward on the road of life and Don't Look Back. Rock on Marie Annie!


----------



## Puddles (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be 44 in December....I've been working two jobs as of late..one of those is building a rock garden that is 25' x 30' for this lady, working out in the heat...on those days is when I feel really old!

It's those days that this saying is so very very true....."My mind is saying "GO! GO! GO!" but my body is saying "Go f*(k yourself 'cause it's not going to happen."


----------



## MarieAnnie (Jul 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> The best advice I know is to go forward on the road of life and Don't Look Back. Rock on Marie Annie!



Thanks :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yep, I'm old....need a vision appointment - thought you said 'giggling' lol



Yup, I read it as giggling also. Then reread and saw my error


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2011)

MarieAnnie said:


> I'm 44, with the heart and mind of a 25 yo.
> 
> I just came across this thread, and it's kind of funny since I've been just recently going through an internal battle about my weight acceptance and my age.
> If you guys would be so kind, I'd like to share something I wrote a couple of days ago.
> ...



I certainly see no reason you can not. Hotties come in all sizes....and ages. Go for it!


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> I certainly see no reason you can not. Hotties come in all sizes....and ages. Go for it!



As a 56 year-old SSBHM, I have noticed that my fat sexyness also provides generous subcutaneous fat and has wonderfully prevented the onset of wrinkles! Something to consider.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 14, 2011)

MarieAnnie said:


> Problem is.. Im twice their age.[/I]



Welcome to Dims!

I'm 47. I hit the online fat world probably ten years ago. It made a big difference for me. I've always been a confident fat chick, the difference was having a venue to meet so many other folks with the common fat thread through their lives. I was suddenly no longer the one fat chick in a crowd.

You can be sexy and rock it at any age. Just do it on your terms.


----------



## MarieAnnie (Jul 15, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Welcome to Dims!
> 
> I'm 47. I hit the online fat world probably ten years ago. It made a big difference for me. I've always been a confident fat chick, the difference was having a venue to meet so many other folks with the common fat thread through their lives. I was suddenly no longer the one fat chick in a crowd.
> 
> You can be sexy and rock it at any age. Just do it on your terms.



Thanks for those words of wisdom... and for the warm welcome! ;-)


----------



## MarkZ (Jul 16, 2011)

Long time dimmer who recently turned 55. Loving life with my beautiful wife Michelle.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Welcome to Dims!
> 
> I'm 47. I hit the online fat world probably ten years ago. It made a big difference for me. I've always been a confident fat chick, the difference was having a venue to meet so many other folks with the common fat thread through their lives. I was suddenly no longer the one fat chick in a crowd.
> 
> You can be sexy and rock it at any age. Just do it on your terms.



Definitely an astute observation and good advice


----------

